# which scrollsaw



## shubush (28 Feb 2007)

Want to buy a scrollsaw. I was recommended to buy a Delta, but cannot seem to find anywhere that stocks them now. So I am considering the Axminster FS18. I don't want to pay over £250 so the Hegners are out of the question. However I do need a variable speed, I will want to cut metals as well as wood. Any advice


----------



## Gill (28 Feb 2007)

I'd say you've made a wise choice, especially now that Delta's pulling out of the UK market.

I'm sure someone will be along shortly to tell you more about the delights of the AWFS18 and what Hegner components are compatible to improve the scrolling experience (gosh, don't I sound like someone from marketing  ? )  .

Gill


----------



## Intarsiaplans (28 Feb 2007)

Like Gill said you allready have made a choice and i think a good one, i got a Ryobi one and allready wanna upgrade to a delta or a Axminster one....My neighbour has a axminster and i had a small practice on a delta a few weeks ago which made my mind go for a meltdown...hihi.

...TIP... Don't forget to put earplugs in when cutting metal.

Danny


----------



## chrispuzzle (1 Mar 2007)

Shubush -

I have an AWSF18 and I'm very happy with it. I have been using it for three months now, mostly every day, and it is very solid, heavy, and free of vibration, which is what you most want. The blade clamps are like Hegner clamps and you can buy Hegner's "quick change" clamps to go with the Ax, making it much easier to use for fretwork pieces with lots of inside cuts.

The main differences from a Hegner are: the finish, where the Ax casting is a little bit pitted and rough with an "orange peel" effect (not the table of course!). Also the table of the Ax does not tilt both ways, not an insuperable problem as most scrollsaws only tilt to one side. There is no slot in the table as with a Hegner and the table inserts might have a little burring that needs filing off - that sort of thing.

I have mine on a stand and it is so quiet I can use it in the middle of the night without complaints from my partner (asleep on the same floor) or the next door neighbours on the other side of a shared wall.

So certainly I'm happy with mine, I think with your budget of £250 you could do yourself proud with the AWSF18, the Hegner clamps, and still have change for a few gross of blades. I don't see anything to touch it at the price now that Delta are getting out of the UK.

Chris


----------



## Taffy Turner (1 Mar 2007)

I would wholly endorse Chris's comments.

IMHO for your budget the AWSF18 is a no-brainer!

Regards

Gary


----------



## shubush (2 Mar 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your replies, will be ordering the axminster model very soon. Also didn't realise that some Hegner components could be used on this model so that's good to know. Sure once I get it I'll have moe questions! In the meantime I will keep my eye on this forum. Thankyou again


----------

